# Anybody shooting the new Martin Firecat Pro X



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

I am in the market for a new bow. I currently upgraded my current Martin to new optics and rest and it's still a good bow but I want a new model. I have been looking at the top names, Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, etcc but this new Firecat Pro X looks like a really nice bow. It shoots 315 consistantly on the chronograph advertised speed is 335-345 . See the video of the 2008 model ( link attached).

I would like your opinions of this Bow as I am gravitating to this bow. I have always tried to buy what works for me and not just what the masses are buying. So throw out your experiences if you have one.

Also just a side note. I just purchased a Mission Eliminator for my son (packaged deal) and this is a smoking deal and a great bow.

Here is the link on the stats for the Firecat:
http://www.martinarchery.com/firecat.php

Here is the video of the 2008 model Pro X when it made it's debut:





Larry
:texasflag


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like you got your mind made up. Is there any place where you can try one out? Myself if I were to buy a new bow it would be a mathews. Instead of buying a vertical bow I bought a new excalibur phoenix crossbow.


----------

